

Rails/Django/PHP/etc. developer needed for a medically related web startup. - kyro

Hey all,<p>I'm Kyro Beshay, and I've paired up with a fellow news.yc'er Dustin Curtis in hopes of pursuing a startup. We are both aspiring entrepreneurs who are also very interested in the medical field. Thus, our idea is a medically based web service, and we're looking for a developer.<p>I will handle all of the business/logistical/creative aspects, and will also continue to pickup programming to aid the developer, and Dustin is a very talented designer who will design and code the front-end. Examples of Dustin's designs can be seen at <a href="http://www.foreigncookie.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.foreigncookie.com</a> , <a href="http://www.itsalltaken.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.itsalltaken.com</a> , <a href="http://www.quarkfactor.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.quarkfactor.com</a> and app.itsalltaken.com/index.php<p>We're looking for a Rails/Django/PHP/etc. developer to become a cofounder of a potentially awesome startup that, we think, can revolutionize healthcare. We know that the news.yc community is full of charismatic, talented, and smart people, and we're hoping to spark interest in you. To be a cofounder, you must be able to communicate well, be incredibly motivated, be creative, be open to opposing suggestions, and have all of the other characteristics that make a great leader. Those who lack a taste for sushi need not apply.<p>We're two funny, smart, creative guys who genuinely want to change healthcare and help people. <p>If interested, email me at: kbeshay@gmail.com or chat me up on yahoo/aol: hybridxaos, just don't ask me what I'm wearing or to webcam.<p>Hope to hear from you soon,
Kyro and Dustin.
 
======
davidw
You might say where you're located, or hope to be in the near future.

~~~
dcurtis
California.

~~~
Nomara
Bay Area?

~~~
dcurtis
Yup!

------
falsestprophet
My god, Dustin is a wonderful designer. Your work is beautiful. Good luck.

~~~
dcurtis
Thanks!

------
rms
Hey, good luck guys... send me an email/google chat invitation if you want to
talk some time, now is a great time to be getting into the medical/biotech
field.

------
danw
Are you selling to consumers or to doctors/hospitals?

~~~
dcurtis
It's consumer-oriented, with a doctor/hospital component.

~~~
danw
Selling to doctors/hospitals will be very hard work, even if you're from that
background. I wish you the best of luck.

------
cellis
Good Luck Guys!

------
kajecounterhack
beautiful design. I wish I could help =[

------
downer
Med 2.0?

